# I'm pissed off, I might have messed up my exam :( Anyone have similar stories? Share?



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Today I had a Sociology A level exam. I've been doing a lot of revision, the most revision I have ever done for an exam. I'm actually proud of the revision. I knew how to answer most of the exam questions without much struggle but one question that came up focused on a topic I missed out in revision and I'm really regretting not revising this. Because the exam question had only 3 questions which consist of a lot of marks, all questions are important in ensuring you have a good grade.
I'm afraid that although I did decently on the other two questions, the terrible answer I gave for the question I was literally unable to answer would ruin my grade 

I need to step my revision in the library for upcoming exams up a notch. I've revised a lot for my Sociolgy exams but not for Psychology, especially since our good teacher was replaced by one that doesnt know how to teach us. I don't want the same crap grades I have gotten in the past. What is also a tiny bit annoying is that since I've found that the library is the perfect place for me to revise if I retook my a levels I would've done much better whilst not even working harder.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

That's what I hate about higher education exams, there's such a little amount questions that you can mess up easily!
I had a similar experience with my history of civil law course in the previous semester, also 2/3 went well and 1/3 was one huge mess-up, but I still got a 10/20 and I passed the course.

My tip is: don't worry too much about it, it's in the past and you can't change it now! Revise for your coming exams and worry about that one mess-up when you get your grades (there's still a big chance that you pass)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah don't try and think about it afterwards since there's nothing you can do about it. Also don't check what you'd written in the exam after you've sat it with your textbook/course notes. It'll make it easier to think about all the bad things you've done, but not the good things.

I'm the same way with the library. I can't concentrate at home at all.


----------

